# S-tronic manual mode



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Just trying to work out any hidden features of the S-tronic gearbox, esp. manual mode.

1. According to user's manual, one can hold the +/- paddle for around 1 second to shift up/down and go back immediately to the automatic mode (whilst driving in D/S) - if I understand correctly.

2. Kick down feature in manual mode. Apparently in M BMWs, you can floor the throttle and press - to drop to the lowest possible gear, without having to go through the gears one by one. I doubt it will work in the TT though.. Any ideas?

Any other S-tronic tips?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Only got a mere mk2, but presume STronic basically same logic?

1. If in manual mode and you hold the + paddle, rather than just tapping it, reverts to Auto.

2. Kick down drops a gear, pretty much the same as any auto box. Never actually looked to see how many gears it drops as normally watching road at that point as car accelerates rapidly.

Just try both when next driving you'll see what happens yourself.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

1. In D or S you can operate a paddle to change up or down eg in preparation for a gap you can see coming for an overtake, instead of waiting for the gap and using kickdown, use - paddle to change down to the right gear before the gap arrives and then just go. If you then do not use the paddles for 8-10 secs (I think) it reverts to auto. Or you can hold the + paddle to revert.

2. As per Shug it kicks down to the right gear for max acceleration.

3. If your car is not an RS then in manual mode the car will still auto change up at the red line. Resist the temptation to use the paddle at that point or you'll get a double up change.

4. You can force the gearbox to pull away in 2nd gear, in snow conditions for example, by moving the shifter between D and R a few times and then finally to D. Go easy as although it will start off in 2nd it will change to 1st as you get going.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Personally never used the press-and-hold feature of the paddles. Don't have time for that!

If I've used the paddles while in D and it's now in manual mode, a quick flick of the stick over to M and back to D is all that's needed - instant mode change, no pressing holding and waiting required.


----------

